# Pineapple Doughnuts



## daisy (Apr 5, 2004)

I want a recipe for Pineapple Doughnuts. They are larger than your usual doughnut, about twice the size but still with the hole in the middle; there are no pineapple chunks or anything, but they have a sticky, glazed (shiny) coating which gives the pineapple taste. The 'dough' bit is just the same as your ordinary iced or cinnamon-sugar coated doughnut, just plain.

Can anybody help?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 5, 2004)

I am NOT a baker.... BUT... I DO know that they sell pinapple extract in the stores here. Im thinking they put some of that in the dough and more on the icing.


----------



## daisy (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh, for sure it's articificial flavouring! I'm prepared for that. But there's no icing. There's just the glaze which covers the entire outside, like the whole thing has been dunked. It's sticky, glossy, but not runny. Sort of (almost) crisp on the inner layerl, like sugar that has melted, then hardened, with no granules.


----------

